# Failure To Communicate



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Isn't this a fine mess.


----------



## Lil Grain of Rice (Jul 30, 2009)

Is that "laying worker"?


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Classic example of just that Lil Grain.
Perry


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I've seen too much of that this year!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

That photo has to be the best one ever posted of laying workers.
Did someone get a new camera?
I hope that the photo was not taken of a recent queen purchase.

Ernie


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

michael, i think that is more like, "failure to copulate"...or "falure to make it home from copulation" ...assuming this was a mating nuc.

deknow


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

HA! Fine photo, better than any book I've seen.


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting that picture. Wish I could see that good if I were looking into my frames.Great capture.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

ok mike...your next assignment is to get one of the "snowflake" that laying workers sometimes leave in queen cups 

deknow


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I wish I could see that good with my glasses on!
Nice pic Michael.
I'm fortunate, none of that in my yard this year. :applause:


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

deknow said:


> ok mike...your next assignment is to get one of the "snowflake" that laying workers sometimes leave in queen cups
> 
> deknow


Snowflake??


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

BEES4U said:


> That photo has to be the best one ever posted of laying workers.
> Did someone get a new camera?
> I hope that the photo was not taken of a recent queen purchase.
> 
> Ernie


New last year. Cost 120 queens. Nikon D-300/nikon 105mm, f 2.8 macro

Laying workers in mating nuc. If the nuc doesn't get a laying queen by the time all the brood hatches, laying workers usually develop. You get 2 chances with cells. After that, it's tough to get a call accepted. I usually give a cell the third time, because a nuc with laying workers will accept a cell...sometimes. If they reject again, the nuc gets united.


----------



## WCMN (Jan 29, 2008)

So can unite a laying worker nuc with a Queen right nuc without a problem?......Randy


----------



## Deeptime (Jul 21, 2009)

So, exactly how did you take that pic?:s


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

It must be photo shopped!8)


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

WCMN said:


> So can unite a laying worker nuc with a Queen right nuc without a problem?......Randy


Si se puede...yes you can.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Deeptime said:


> So, exactly how did you take that pic?:s


No photoshop. 105 macro with extension tubes. Could have been better, but I need accellerator with my super fast 26.4 internet speed...Without, it might take a week to upload.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Somebody needs bookmark this one for beginners. It's the best way I have seen to explain laying workers.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

*Laying Workers/Queen Cup*

Don't know what your "Snowflake" is Deknow. But, what I have seen is miltiple eggs in queen cups. Really a dead givaway. Sometimes, laying workers are a bit difficult to diagnose. Sure, there are a few cells with multiple eggs. New queens will do that, too. When you see a queen cup like this, in a colony that might have gone to laying workers, you can be sure.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

yes, almost.

when erik and markus were out here, we went through our hives in new brantree. i saw what looked like a snowflake in a queencell, it was, of course, a ton of eggs. the mass was (predictibly) denser in the middle and fanned out at the extremities. they both knew what it was immediately...i had seen laying workers before, but never that.

deknow


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I think I'll link the post with the picture and send it out to our club members. Nice shot.


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

That's one fine camera. Nice work.


----------

